# new chicken



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just took this Guy in..not really sure as of what breed he might be..any ideas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cochin Brahma? Booted Bantam? Is he large Fowl or small.


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

He is larger fowl I think that's what he is also I looked at some pictures and they are very similar thanks!!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

He is bantam josh small fowl lol


----------



## TheColonel81 (Feb 5, 2013)

BantamHero said:


> He is bantam josh small fowl lol


that's a very fine looking cock you have there young man


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

TheColonel81 said:


> that's a very fine looking cock you have there young man


Hahahahaahaha lol


----------

